# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين >  ارجو المساعدة

## sher45

عقد الإيجار الشقة باسم أخي الأكبر و هو غير مقيم بها  و إنا المقيمة الفعلية إنا و أبنائي وتواطأ أخي مع صاحب البيت علي طردي منها وادعي إني أقيم علي سبيل الإضافة و لكن بعد تناول القضايا في المحاكم  وتحويلها إلي خبير في النهاية كان حكم المحكمة الابتدائي و الاستئناف لي و أولادي و أخي ولكن صاحب البيت من أن لأخر يرفع قضية علي أخي بالطرد حيث انه لم يدفع الإيجار علما باني ادفع إيجار لشقة وحدي و أضعه له في المحكمة ثم تحكم المحكمة لي وتكرار ذلك أكثر من مرة 
وخلال هذا الأسبوع أرسل إنذار إلي أخي بأنة هو المستأجر الوحيد أهذه الشقة وهو المسئول عن دفع الإيجار وأي شخص يدفع الإيجار يعتبر باطلا وانأ اخش أن يرفع قضية في محكمة  أخري دون اعلم
علمان بان القضية السابقة بطرد أخي وهي المرة الرابعة و مؤجله للحكم في 23/6/2009 محكمة شمال
واخش أن يرفع بالإنذار قضية بطرد أخي في دائرة أخري علمان بان حكم المحكمة لنا نحن الاثنين وانأ المقيمة الفعلية ما الذي يجب عليه فعله ألان

----------


## هيثم الفقى

1- يرجى اقامة دعوى ضد  المؤجر بطلب الزامة بتحرير عقد ايجار لك طبقا للفقرة 3 من نص المادة 29 من القانون 49 لسنة 1977 أو طلب ثبوت العلاقة الايجارية بينك وبينه والزامة بتقديم أصل عقد الايجار على الشقة ( لغل يده من اقامة دعوى بمحكمة أخرى ضدك ..)
2- تحرير محضر اثبات حالة ضده بقسم الشرطة التابعة له الشقة محل التداعى ترفق به صور من الأحكام التى تحصلتى عليها ضده , وصور انذارات عرض الأجرة اذا كانت مقدمة بناء على طلبك وذلك بعد مناظرة مسطر المحضر للأصول , بكون أن المؤجر دائم اقامة دعاوى ضد أخيك بغرض الاستحصال بالتواطؤ على أحكام ضده على الرغم من ثبوت ترك أخيك للشقة وثبوت اقامتك الفعلية بها, وذلك بسوء نية لتنفيذها اذا ما استحصل عليها ضدك بوصفك المقيمة الفعلية بالشقة .
- اذا كان عداد الكهرباء والمياة والتليفون والغاز ليس باسمك يرجى  اثبات بالمحضر أنه بناء على أحكام المحاكم التى صدرت لك والتى تثبت اقامتك الفعلية بالشقة ترغبى فى تغيير العدادات باسمك .
3- يرجى اقامة دعوى تعويض ضد المؤجر عن اساءة استعمال حق التقاضى لتكرار اقامته للعديد من الدعاوى ضدك وتكرار الحكم لك عن ذات الموضوع ضده.
المستندات فى تلك الدعوى .....صورة رسمية من المحضر سالف الذكر....صور رسمية من الأربعة أحكام الصادرة ضد المؤجر عن ذات الموضوع.

----------

